# mk4 gti socket size for changing oil?



## Hollister93 (Sep 30, 2006)

exactly as posted...what size socket do i need to drain the oil? i dont have a jack right now but i am going to buy one for the purpose of chaning my oil.
Im just going to get the right socket size...thanks in advance


----------



## Hollister93 (Sep 30, 2006)

cmon someone take two seconds and help me...my car is too low to get under and check!


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

19mm for the oil drain plug.


----------

